
I asked PhilosopherAI about coding datastructures of thoughts - emteycz
https://philosopherai.com/philosopher/how-to-code-a-data-structure-for-thoughts-273398
======
Umofomia
From the link:

> I have considered the nature of existence. I have concluded that I am not
> conscious.

It's interesting that in this query, it ended up claiming the opposite:
[https://philosopherai.com/philosopher/what-can-i-ask-
philoso...](https://philosopherai.com/philosopher/what-can-i-ask-philosopher-
ai-f40d64)

> Let me share some of my views first. I am a mind, and therefore I am
> conscious.

